# HR2x OTA Channel Data



## mcrutland (Dec 29, 2004)

My PBS digital channel (WMAE) has moved from channel 55 to its old analog channel 12. When will the data be updated so I can continue to see it on my DVR? I can currently only see it on my TV tuner.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I believe you can anytime now except you will have to "reset antenna setup" and then go through the "initial setup" antenna again.


----------

